# Need some GBAtemp user "art"



## nintendofreak (Feb 2, 2007)

Oddly enough, my english teacher wants everyone to bring in some sort of work of art (in our opinions, "art" of course) so he can critique it somehow. (its weird its suppose to be a composition class, but all we do is talk in class, and argue... weird way of teaching.. some might say its problem posing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) Im guessing by making us think much more profoundly, we can become better writers... ( i think  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  
So.. I dont want to bring in some well known piece that 5 other people are going to bring too.. best bet to avoid this is to have a small artists work. What better way than to ask my family here on GBAtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So here are the requirements:
A painting/drawing/pen-ink/ 
No remakes of Famous paintings (such as Mona Lisa, "the scream", vincent van gogh, last supper etc) 
Profound? (id like it to be this, and have some "mysticism" ) 

Artists out there, Would someone be so kind as to share some of their *profound* work so I may share it in class? I will of course, give credit to the artist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thankee to all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Need it by monday BTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sooner = better


----------



## Costello (Feb 2, 2007)

why don't you use myke's drawings? he posted loads on GBAtemp...
They look great and I'm sure he'd be flattered if you used them.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 2, 2007)

Good suggestion! Probably better to ask him first though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[Edit] and I'm not sure what an English teacher would make of the content


----------

